
2005 - Paramount Said No To TrekUnited Crowdfund Campaign - jdavid
http://www.trektoday.com/news/120405_02.shtml
======
jdavid
Star Trek has always been a forward thinking community and back in 2005, fans
tried to crowd-fund $10M to produce a 5th season of Star Trek Enterprise. $3M
was put in by private donors of which one was believed to be Paul Allen.

Beyond that the crowd raised $145,000 dollars to bring the total to about
$3.2M raised.

This month Veronica Mars will probably beat this amount on Kickstarter, a
platform created to do just that, raise money from the crowds.

We have come a long way. On to the future..

